# Festplatte nur noch 32 GB?



## KempA (19. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte eben meine externe Festplatte formatieren.
Eigentlich hat diese 500 GB, jetzt allerdings nur noch 31,9 
Ich hab sie glaube ich zuerst FAT32 formatiert und habs danach nochmals mit NTFS versucht, jedoch hat das bisher nichts gebracht.
Wäre super wenn ihr mir schnell helfen könntet, ich brauch die Platte heute Mittag 

Grüße!


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2012)

Hast wahrscheinlich aus Versehen eine Partition erstellt, die noch nicht zugewiesen ist! Deshalb wird der Speicher auch nicht angezeigt!

Beheben könntst du das mit verschiedenen Tools, bzw. der Windows Setup DVD!


----------



## SlowRider (19. April 2012)

Kannst einiges probieren:

- Platte aus externen Gehäuse nehmen mal intern anschließen, um Gehäuse als Ursache auszuschließen
- Platte neu partitionieren, dann formatieren und auf Fehler prüfen lassen (das ganze auch am besten wenn du die Platte intern am Rechner hast)
- wenn alles nichts hilft neu kaufen


----------



## dmxforever (19. April 2012)

Guckste mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung. Vielleicht ist's wirklich eine Partitionsgeschichte. Ansonsten würde ich die Platte mal laaaaangsam formatieren.


----------



## SlowRider (19. April 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Hast wahrscheinlich aus Versehen eine Partition erstellt, die noch nicht zugewiesen ist! Deshalb wird der Speicher auch nicht angezeigt!
> 
> Beheben könntst du das mit verschiedenen Tools, bzw. der Windows Setup DVD!


 
Kann Windows auch so!
Bei Win7:
Systemsteuerung --> System und Sicherheit --> Verwaltung --> Computerverwaltung --> Datenspeicher --> Datenträgerverwaltung

Aber mit Tools geht es besser, probier es mal mit Partitionwizard


----------



## AnitaPosom (19. April 2012)

SlowRider schrieb:


> Kannst einiges probieren:
> 
> - Platte aus externen Gehäuse nehmen mal intern anschließen, um Gehäuse als Ursache auszuschließen
> - Platte neu partitionieren, dann formatieren und auf Fehler prüfen lassen (das ganze auch am besten wenn du die Platte intern am Rechner hast)
> - wenn alles nichts hilft neu kaufen


 


dmxforever schrieb:


> Guckste mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung. Vielleicht ist's wirklich eine Partitionsgeschichte. Ansonsten würde ich die Platte mal laaaaangsam formatieren.


 

Format C: ....


----------



## KempA (19. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure sehr schnelle und auch sehr erfolgreiche Hilfe 
Es war so wie ihr gesagt habt, ich hab scheinbar eine Partition erstellt.
Das ganze konnte ich dann sehr schnell über den von Slowrider erklärten Weg direkt über Windows lösen.
Nochmals vielen Dank an euch alle!

Grüße!


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2012)

Immer wieder gerne!


----------

